# Unofficial Oldest Rig on TPU



## gamer210 (Mar 26, 2007)

I went to the local Goodwill store today to drop off some old stuff and I saw two old Macs.  One was a Mac SE, and the other was a Mac Classic.  I thought it would be kind of cool to have one so I asked one of the employees if there was anywhere I could hook them up to see if they were working.  The took me to some room in the back where I could plug them in.  I was hoping the SE would work, but it was broken.  The Mac Classic started without a hitch so I went ahead and bought it.  After purchasing a mouse and a keyboard for it, the total cost was all of $10.  It came preloaded with system 6.0.8.  The processor is a blazing 8 MHz Motorolla 68000, it has a heaping 2 MB of ram and a massive 40 MB hard drive.  I'm hoping to go back tomorrow and  pick up the one that was broken to see if I can salvage any of the internals.  I took some pictures.  The first one is a picture of my rig up and running, and the other is a "screenshot".  I'll keep y'all posted on any updates I make.  I'm hoping to max out the memory, get a bigger hard drive, and hopefully get it able to surf the internet.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2007)

dude... oldness! dont forget to join TPU's FAH team with that beast!


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 26, 2007)

I would plop one of these new fangled 8800GTsomething in that!


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 26, 2007)

nice!

i used to have an olde appleII/C. 5.25" floppies, green phosphorus screen. 

too bad i don't remember where it is now.


----------



## aximbigfan (Mar 26, 2007)

yuck! its a mac!


chris


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

Upgrade to 4mb 33mhz ram !

Wow screens were tiny back then...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2007)

OC it with some N2O!


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

Mussels said:


> OC it with some N2O!



n20 costs more than the rig lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> n20 costs more than the rig lol



submerse it in oil!


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

oil costs more than the rig lol


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 26, 2007)

Mussels said:


> submerse it in oil!



And OC the heck out of it!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> And OC the heck out of it!!



go for 20Mhz! make it a MONSTER!


----------



## freakshow (Mar 26, 2007)

i remember those back from school when i was a we lad


----------



## J0N (Mar 26, 2007)

Turn it into a fishtank!


----------



## gamer210 (Mar 26, 2007)

If it didn't work, I might consider that but it would be a waste of a perfectly good mac.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

That must be about 16 - 17 yrs old! I remember when we got them at middle school, were dead cute back then, its amazing how things move on


----------



## gamer210 (Mar 26, 2007)

Spot on.  According to the serial #, it was manufactured in April of 1991 in Singapore.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

That is older than my bro lol, he is 13! I bet that thing has more common sense than he has  

Can you not stretch the screen to fit the whole monitor, it looks like you could get another inch if you fiddled


----------



## gamer210 (Mar 26, 2007)

Unfortunately no.  Here are some links with info about my new toy if anyone's interested:

Wikipedia -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Classic
LowEndMac -- http://lowendmac.com/compact/classic.shtml

I do have an update though.  I went to back to the goodwill to check the other mac.  One of the people who helped me yesterday was there today, so I told him about my plans.  He told me that since it was broken the store was going to throw it out.  I asked him if I could go ahead an open it before they trashed it.  It turned out the entire thing was fried.  Must have been plugged in during a lighting strike.  There is good news though.  I managed to find some upgrades for it.  Provided a) I win them and b) they work my new system will have a 16 MHz Motorolla 68030 CPU w/ a 33 MHz 68882 FPU, an 80 MB hard drive, and 4 MB of ram.  Here are some links:

CPU -- http://cgi.ebay.com/MicroMac-MMXL99...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
FPU -- http://cgi.ebay.com/68882-FPU-for-V...temZ290005694473QQcategoryZ4604QQcmdZViewItem
RAM -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Mac-Classic-Mem...sPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
HDD -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Conner-80MB-SCS...QitemZ8792925218QQcategoryZ4604QQcmdZViewItem

If all goes as planned, I will at least double the performance, probably more.  As always, I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

Now thats old skool   Your gonna need some serious after market cooling on that cpu   You could get folding@home for team tpu lol


----------



## DR.Death (Mar 26, 2007)

i have a old Performa 630 it was made 3 years later...lol it still works and i still have every thing for it i might dig it out and see when it was made


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 26, 2007)

My mac is older and its signed inside


----------



## gamer210 (Mar 28, 2007)

*UPDATE: Signs of life, fading*

Yesterday, morning when I went to turn it on, I got a bunch of horizontal stripes across the monitor.  I thought maybe it was just something weird, so I waited an hour and tried again.  Still, the same problem.  So I googled and found this site:

http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html

I read through it and figured solutions 1 and 2 were of no use because I had nothing in the SIMMs, and I had no accelerator card installed.  Solutions 3 and 4 sounded reasonable, so I decided to open the mac.  It wasn't much of a problem.  My Torx-15 screwdriver wasn't long enough to get the screws on top, so I grabbed a extra Torx-15 bit I had lying around and shoved it into the tube of an ball-point pen that didn't work anymore.  It looked really ghetto, but it worked.  Once I had pried it open, I saw a bunch of dust, hair, and a few insects inside my mac.  After cleaning it out, removing the motherboard was as simple as disconnecting the hard drive, and power supply.  I removed the battery and checked it with a voltmeter.  It was reading 3.6 volts, so it was still good, which kind of surprised me considering it's age.  Then I decided to take a look at the capacitors and sure enough, some of them were leaking.  I think I should probably replace all of them.  There were 13 all together.  12 of them are 47µF 16V capacitors and the other is a 1µF 50V capacitor.  I have one 1µF capacitor and 10 of the 47µF capacitors at home, so I'll have to go buy some, but that will probably have to wait till the weekend.  Well, hopefully I can get back to working condition.  I'll let y'all know if anything changes.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 28, 2007)

wtf is it with peoples weird obsession with old junk? A modern calculator has more power than that thing


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 29, 2007)

oh god lol, i remember when my computer lab at school was full of those things :-D brings back memorys of crashing them lol. that was like 15 years ago, dot matrix printers RULE !!!! widdly wahhh lol.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 29, 2007)

Mussels said:


> Dont forget to join TPU's FAH team with that beast!



 Most definitely...


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> oil costs more than the rig lol



lmfao @ above


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 29, 2007)

Hate to say it, but even that old Mac Classic looks better than most PC cases today!  Got to give Apple credit for design.


----------



## MGrant1957 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Sorry, but...*

my first rig was an intel 8085 running at 0.477Mhz, it had a whopping 2K of memory.
I had to wire it one chip at a time, and write the BIOS is Asssembler. what a beast!


----------



## gamer210 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> wtf is it with peoples weird obsession with old junk? A modern calculator has more power than that thing



Technically, it isn't junk if it works.  For me, it has to do with nostalgia and history.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (May 24, 2009)

Lolzao at b8umping an old thread but how about whacking 3 285GTX's in that thing. You could set benchmarks in crysis seeing that the resolution is absoluteley terrible.

The chrome PCI brackets look better than the rig looool!


----------



## crazy pyro (May 24, 2009)

WTF is it with people bumping ancient threads?
It's not a 285GTX, it's a GTX 285, you just sound like you have no idea what the hell you're doing, although you obviously don't suggesting he put cards that have ONLY EVER BEEN MANUFACTURED IN PCI-E into a computer from before AGP was even implemented in computers...


----------



## Geofrancis (May 24, 2009)

volt mod that sucket i wonder if there is a oc record for that speed machine


----------



## DreamSeller (May 24, 2009)

wow i thought my 950mhz Duron was old


----------



## choppy (May 24, 2009)

my 1st machine was a packard bell with a p3 800mhz and 64mb of ram .. and i thought THAT was old!!


----------



## fritoking (May 24, 2009)

i remember when i was ALOT younger, my dad would bring home his"portable" pc..i think it was a compaq.. it looked like a HUGE suitcase and  when the "lid" was off it had a tiny little screen...like 8 inches or so.....weighed a ton too...i laugh so hard at the size of it compared to todays laptops......


----------



## twilyth (May 24, 2009)

I've got everyone beat.

I have a TI-99/4A and Timex Sinclair micros.

But if we're talking PC's, then there is my IBM XT with 20MB Seagate HD and AST 6pack add-on with a CGA monitor - circa 1987

edit - oh yeah, and my 5150 dot matrix printer.


----------



## frankie827 (May 24, 2009)

my families first pc?
can't remember the name, but here are a few of the specs:
cpu: p1 166mhz
ram: 8mb (i think)
hdd: 4gb? we later upgraded to a 10gb in 2002 xD
 thats about all i remember, and the cost was a whopping US$4k!!!
we used it until 2002, which was when we bought our dell dimension 8200. the dell is currently my torrent box xD


----------



## fritoking (May 24, 2009)

my first was a packard bell pentium 75 with 16 mb of edo ram and a 1gb hard drive....... when i wanted to upgrade to a 2 gb  the guy told me  "why? you will never fill that!"   LOL


----------



## twilyth (May 24, 2009)

Wow, we've got a lot of old timers here.

Let's go circle-chug our Metamucil!  :shadedshu


----------



## intel igent (May 24, 2009)

freakshow said:


> i remember those back from school when i was a we lad



where in the world is carmen sandiego anyone? 

and here i was thinking i was king of the oldies!  

good score none the less


----------



## Homeless (May 24, 2009)

I remember I was in first grade when I first used one of these.  It had the 5 1/4 inch drive that we played some type of frog game on.  Quite nostalgic

Edit: I just realized I responded to a topic that was created two years ago.  Why was this brought back to life?


----------



## ascstinger (May 24, 2009)

I've got a mainboard from back when amd produced chips for intel boards

damn thing's older than I am


----------



## Ben_UK (May 24, 2009)

I still have my 486 in the loft.

Not sure if it would still work, but I believe its still up there.

486 SX33 
4mb RAM
340MB HDD
1MB graphics

Windows 3.11 

and so on.


----------



## frankie827 (May 24, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I remember I was in first grade when I first used one of these.  It had the 5 1/4 inch drive that we played some type of frog game on.  Quite nostalgic
> 
> Edit: I just realized I responded to a topic that was created two years ago.  Why was this brought back to life?



FROGGER?!?!?!


----------



## Marineborn (May 24, 2009)

better start crunching with it, LOL!


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

ascstinger said:


> I've got a mainboard from back when amd produced chips for intel boards
> 
> damn thing's older than I am



i have an AMD CPU with an intel logo on it.


----------



## _jM (May 25, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> My mac is older and its signed inside


Signed!?...    By who.. Bill Gate's evil nemesis?!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2009)

I have one of these at my parents house that still runs, maybe I will get pics some time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_II

i used one of those in school in 1990.


----------



## sweeper (May 25, 2009)

I'll have to pull out my Kaypro II . Now that is a beast. It cost my Dad a fortune when he bought it way back when and now I have it sitting in my closet.


----------

